# [ebay] Gamer PC, i7 3770k, GeForce 680 GTX, 128GB SSD, 1TB, 8GB RAM



## MrPink86 (25. Januar 2013)

Hi,
verkaufe meinen noch recht neuen PC aus Zeitmangel.
Auch die Lust am Zocken ist nicht mehr dieselbe...
Natürlich funktioniert alles wunderbar, inkl. Rechnungen vom Sept. 2012.
High End Gaming PC - i7 3770K 3,5 GHz, 8GB RAM, PNY GeForce GTX 680, 128 GB SSD | eBay
Hier bitte keine Angebote...


----------



## MrPink86 (26. Januar 2013)

das Angebot endet heute Abend um 19:00 Uhr.


----------

